
Kenya, Malawi test subcutaneous labeling and vaccination in nanoparticles - triyambakam
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/article/2019/12/19/le-kenya-et-le-malawi-zones-test-pour-un-carnet-de-vaccination-injecte-sous-la-peau_6023461_3212.html&usg=ALkJrhhaMQO1DlBlIlb-k9rEJCh6qpkSaw
======
zeristor
This reminds me of one of my favourite scenes in cinema from the Mike Leigh
film “Naked” where the main character rants about people being subcutaneously
tattooed.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=0dezjDUKp4U&t=1m30s](https://youtube.com/watch?v=0dezjDUKp4U&t=1m30s)

